# Help! Looking for Summer/Country Western Name for Boy/Girl



## airbear

Ladies!

I'm due mid-July and need help finding a name for both a boy and girl.

I'd like to try and keep these in mind while looking:

1. Summer style name. 
2. Country/Western style name.
3. I am hoping for something not to common, like Ashley or Michael. My name is Ariel and my sister's name is Zoey and I enjoy that we were the only one in our grade in school. 
4. For a boy the middle name will be Jay (OH's middle name, as well as his father's middle name). 
5. For a girl we could use Elaine as a middle name (My Mom's middle name), but it isn't as necessary.

So far I haven't found any boy names I like, but for a girl I love: Elsie Mae but OH isn't in love.

Any idea's/help ladies?!


----------



## jacr2604

Summer, Skye, Starr, Coral, Nevana, Kai, Dylan, Sienna, Rae, Hunter ( just a few xx hope you like them x


----------



## jacr2604

Evan, Nevaeh (heaven backwards), Elsie Mae is gorgeous to. 
Me and my Husband have chosen Skylar Mae for a girl and Harvey for a boy (for when I fall pregnant) x


----------



## CedarWood

I like Summer, Raine, Daisy and Skye for girls.

Boys not sure what really goes with summer or country/western. Maybe Cliff, Skylar or Austin. Could also name a boy Julius.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Girls:

Ruby (July's birthstone)
Summer
Skye
Raine
Raina
Daisy
Violet
Ily (stands for "I Love You")
Cheyenne
Savannah
Presley
Lyric
Georgia
Scarlett
Willow
Sonny
Paisley
Hannah

Boys:

Austin
Julian (for July)
Leo (zodiac sign at the end of July)
Wyatt
Kai (means "ocean")
Cash
Travis


----------



## HarmonysMum

I *love* Elsie Mae!
How about...
Bethany Joy (nickname: Beth)
Millie Autumn
Charlotte Robin (nickname: Charlie/Lottie)
Elizabeth Winter Rose (nickname: Elise, Effie, Ella, Ellie, Beth, Eliza etc)
Billie Reese
Willa Reese
Josephine Elaine (nickname: Joey)
Ella Ray
Everleigh Hope (nickname: Eve, Eva, Evie etc)
Liliana Marie (nickname: Lily, Ana)
Anastasia Rose (nickname: Ana, Stasi, Stasia, Nastia)
Rosie Jane (nickname: Rose)
Lucille Hattie (nn: Lucy)
Mary-Kate Elaine(nn: Mary, Kate, Katie, MK)
Lily May
Ellen May
Harmony Rose
Michaela Marie

Stanley Jay (nn: Stan)
Beau Jay
Ozzie Jay
Leo Jay (or Leonardo)
Johnny Jay
Billy Jay
Franklin Jay (or Frankie) nn: Frank, Frankie
Kirby Jay
Harrison Jay (nn: Harry)
Nathan/Nathaniel Jay (nn: Nate)
Luca Jay (nn: Luke)


----------



## airbear

Great name idea's ladies! I think I convinced OH on Elsie Mae :) Which made me so happy. He said he likes the name Ellie better, but I thought that would work as a nickname if he so chose to call her that. I liked Bentley Jay for a boy, but OH didn't like that at all! I think finding a boy's name is so much more difficult for me, and OH because we don't agree on anything. He like's Benjamin but that's too common for me:/


----------

